# Problem with YouTube.



## CastletonSnob (Feb 16, 2020)

I was outside watching a video on YouTube on my phone because I'm trying to get 15 minutes of sunshine a day, and in the middle of the video, the screen went black, and took me back to the Google search page.

It did this the other day, too. Is there something wrong with my phone?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Could be. Could also be because of many other things though too, such as: provider problem, cell tower problem, airplane, storm, flock of birds, signal interference, Youtube problem, buggy router/internet equipment somewhere between you and Youtube server, software bug(s), hardware problem, etc., etc., etc.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Were you using the Youtube app or a browser?


----------



## VeraP (Feb 26, 2020)

I think the YouTube app has been crashed but I cannot assure. If the problem is with the YouTube app, try reinstalling the app. Also, I give you another recommendation regarding YouTube which download YouTube videos on your mobile using YouTube Vanced then watch them offline. It will solve your issue.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

VeraP said:


> YouTube Vanced


How danger_[ous is it]_ to install _[an]_ APk from outside google play?


----------

